# Legalizing and authentificating docs?



## veer (May 24, 2011)

I've been reading lots of forum posts on many different forums. Also I've read MOM website to get an idea about the documents needed to get the visas for my family. I read many times that docs need to be legalized and authentification but I do not see this anywhere on mom site for a P1 visa. Is this due to the fact that p1 doesn't need diplomas necessarily? 
I really want to have everything ready when the company asks for it as these things tend to take a long time, but I wouldn't want to spend money needlessly of course!

If a headhunter is in-between the firm and you, who will be doing the background-check? What documents need to be prepared for this, if any at all? 

Also I keep on wondering what's the advantage of having a P and an S permit? 

Maybe someone also has the time to explain what's the advantage of getting a PR (I know it's possible to apply for if you have a pep)?

Sorry for all these questions, tried to find answers myself but wasn't really able on these ones!


----------

